# German Maestro MS 6808 Active 2 way component system



## my89_928gt (Aug 22, 2006)

German Maestro MS 6808 Active 2 way component system | eBay


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Dang those are some nice speakers, they will sell quickly.


----------



## ADCS-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Fyi, German Maestro is "the old MB Quart", still in Obrigheim, Germany.


----------



## snake hunter (Dec 30, 2011)

I missed out on buying them because internet went out while i was bidding. If anyone knows of a passive set send me a p.m.

thanks


----------



## my89_928gt (Aug 22, 2006)

They are back up due to a none paying bidder.


----------



## my89_928gt (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, forgot to leave a new link;
German Maestro MS 6808 Active 2 way component system | eBay


----------



## my89_928gt (Aug 22, 2006)

They are still available on Ebay.


----------



## my89_928gt (Aug 22, 2006)

Updated price


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Hard to resist trying those.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Knew that wasn't gonna last long. Snatch & Run.


----------



## my89_928gt (Aug 22, 2006)

don't resist. LOL.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

lol, I'd send an offer, but since I really need the passives xovers, you probably wouldn't like it. 

On a side note, I've had ever Q set the original company made and most of the premium including the PVF w/widespheres, even two Q216 signature sets which was sort of during the company transition best I could figure. However, I refuse to even touch the new set from the new brand name owners because of the silk tweets, that's like getting your "salsa from New York City" to a die hard titanium tweeter quart fan!

On the other hand, these I would love to try, beautiful titanium wide sphere tweeter.

Aren't those 6508 Active though instead of 6808?


----------



## my89_928gt (Aug 22, 2006)

I will have double check the number. I could
Have gotten it wrong.

I did not know MB Quart started using soft dome
Tweeters. I like both myself. Depending on the
Metal domes, heard plenty of nasty ones and
Have yet to hear an aluminum dome found good.

Just PM if you want to make an offer, worse
I can say is no thank you.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree with the aluminum tweeter comment, I haven't found one I enjoyed. I have heard some harsh fabric tweeters though that I absolutely hated and some terrible metal, but something about the quarts just always fit my personal preference perfectly; with the Dyn MD102 a close second in my list of "afforable" favorites.

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Barbecue (Feb 6, 2012)

Sent you a message on Ebay since I'm new here and can't send pms yet I don't think.


----------



## my89_928gt (Aug 22, 2006)

Sold


----------

